# Holsters For 1911 Gun



## DavidR Hudspeth (9 mo ago)

I am the owner of 1911 gun & looking for a holster for this. I want to buy either vertical shoulder holster or horizontal shoulder holster but not sure which one will be more comfortable. Can someone suggest me the right option for my 1911.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Galco, Miami Classic.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

DavidR Hudspeth said:


> I am the owner of 1911 gun & looking for a holster for this. I want to buy either vertical shoulder holster or horizontal shoulder holster but not sure which one will be more comfortable. Can someone suggest me the right option for my 1911.


Holsters are like buying a pair of shoe's only you can decide which one fits you best. In addition to the brands listed in Post #2 ^^ Shoulder Holsters – El Paso Saddlery


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have tried many, many shoulder holsters over the years - different brands. They never seem to work for me. I shoulders always end up aching. And, the side with the gun always pulls my shirt to that side - So my collar gets pulled to that side.

I finally gave up on them.


----------

